# Crazy injection



## RISE (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure what happened to me the other day after I injected but I thought I was gonna have to go to the hospital.  So I was pinning glutes like usual, shit went smooth as butter...until less than a minute after.  My blood pressure sky rocketed to the point I could see my jugular pulsating, my face and upper chest turned red as well as ended up with blood shot eyes, had intense pressure in my head as well as blurred vision.  Thought I was going to pass out a few times.  This lasted about 2 minutes and then went away.  I also had a huge red circle covering almost my entire ass cheek for a few days.  I'm guessing I punctured a good size vein, anyone have this ever happen to them?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 21, 2015)

Might've actually put it into a vein.


----------



## RISE (Apr 21, 2015)

Well it was 3ml, and I inject extremely slow.  It prob takes me 1 1/2 minutes to inject a full 3ml, so I would think I would have felt the effects during the actual injection.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 21, 2015)

I do it the same way and I've done the same thing.  You don't realize that any bit of movement can cause that to happen.  It could've been shaking and all sorts or stuff but that's a good sign of getting some in the blood.


----------



## RISE (Apr 21, 2015)

Word, was pretty crazy feeling.  If it were possible I'm sure that's what turning into the Incredible Hulk feels like.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like some definitely went IV but not all or you would have experienced some kind of immediate sensation
and I'm sure it wouldn't have been pleasant. Glad your ok scarey shit!


----------



## DF (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup, I've had that happen.  Blurred vision, cough & just made it to the couch before the tunnel vision hit.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 21, 2015)

If it went in the blood stream, you could probably taste it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 21, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> If it went in the blood stream, you could probably taste it.



I love that taste...tastes like candy!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 21, 2015)

Ive done this with TNE and thought my heart was gonna explode. But, the taste of TNE in your mouth is rather pleasant.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I love that taste...tastes like candy!



LOL, sometimes it's the best way to know you have the right gear.  EQ, Tren, and deca each  have a very unique taste.


----------



## RISE (Apr 21, 2015)

No taste, at least not that I noticed.  Too busy figuring out what the hell was going on.  Lol.


----------



## biggunAR (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive had this same thing happen to me numerous times before when pinning gluts, I never get it when pinning pecs but about 3/4 way through a cycle I think I build up too much scar tissue because I only hit 4 places and its clockwork every pin. The cough is the worst of it all!! Once you know its going to happen the light head is a rush lol. My sig other worked in a hospital and told me it was scar tissue but that was probably just me. When I pin through the scar tissue it hits the bloodstream quicker for some reason. Take it for what its worth thats just what i was told.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 23, 2015)

biggunAR said:


> Ive had this same thing happen to me numerous times before when pinning gluts, I never get it when pinning pecs but about 3/4 way through a cycle I think I build up too much scar tissue because I only hit 4 places and its clockwork every pin. The cough is the worst of it all!! Once you know its going to happen the light head is a rush lol. My sig other worked in a hospital and told me it was scar tissue but that was probably just me. When I pin through the scar tissue it hits the bloodstream quicker for some reason. Take it for what its worth thats just what i was told.


Why pin pecs?  If you rotate delts, glutes, and quads, you have 6 sites to rotate, so you should be able to keep scar tissue to a minimum.  Pinning the same spot more than once a week is definitely a no go.  The longer you can go the better.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 23, 2015)

I despise pinning delts. So I choose pecs if I need to on rare occasion.


----------



## biggunAR (Apr 24, 2015)

Ya know its just what I've grown comfortable with as far as pinning. I know at one point i was running some gear that was FIRE and I got pretty tender. When that came I spend what seemed like hours looking at sites for pinning the right place and finally took the plunge on pinning my quad. Let me tell you, you guys that can pin quads have my respect! I know it was a virgin muscle to pin but holy crap, 4 days of feeling like i needed a walker was not my idea of fun and then to top it off having to have a physically demanding job and hobbling my rear end around those days wasn't my favorite thing. So Ive stuck with pecs and gluts. I can pin about 1.75 in my pecs and have no issues after I'm a couple weeks in.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

biggunAR said:


> Ya know its just what I've grown comfortable with as far as pinning. I know at one point i was running some gear that was FIRE and I got pretty tender. When that came I spend what seemed like hours looking at sites for pinning the right place and finally took the plunge on pinning my quad. Let me tell you, you guys that can pin quads have my respect! I know it was a virgin muscle to pin but holy crap, 4 days of feeling like i needed a walker was not my idea of fun and then to top it off having to have a physically demanding job and hobbling my rear end around those days wasn't my favorite thing. So Ive stuck with pecs and gluts. I can pin about 1.75 in my pecs and have no issues after I'm a couple weeks in.


Pinning quads is a breeze.  Granted, there are some nerves you have to watch out for, but there are plenty of sweet spots.  Sounds to me like you just had a bad stick.  Hitting a nerve can be excruciating.  Imagine what it's like to hit the sciatic nerve.  Had a psycho nurse do that to me once when I was little.  I was in pain for days, and they kept telling me it was in my head.  Wasn't until I learned to do my own that I realized what that bitch did!  I've pinned everything except lats, and that's just because I could never comfortably reach.  Pecs are just one of those things I stay away from now.  What happens if you get bad gear or something goes wrong?  I don't want them cutting my chest open.  Just something that's always on my mind.


----------



## biggunAR (Apr 24, 2015)

Your right. Never really even pondered the bad gear aspect. I usually start with gluts. It buys me about a week to see how it's sitting with me. And with the quad pin I have no idea but it was bad lol. I probably was nervous and shaky so it jacked it up. 

Hitting your sciatic would suck BAD! Just like basic I swore that damn pin stuck into the bone!!


----------



## Pounds (May 7, 2015)

And this is why I aspirate.  Takes 2 seconds. I know a lot of guys don't but I'm not in that big of a hurry.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 7, 2015)

this happend to me also 3 cc's in the delt got dizzy super heavy headache located in the back left quadrant of my head only . pounding heart, terrible cough , I thought I was gonna die jumped in a cold shower and prayed lasted 5mins or so then went away. I got the same headaches though just in the back left of my head for a few weeks after had to stop the blast early. I actually got some relief from acupuncture  . scary shit


----------



## Shane1974 (May 8, 2015)

Never had a problem pinning glutes. I just make sure I am in the top right portion of my glute. You shouldn't have a vein there. And I always taste TNE.


----------



## goodfella (May 8, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Might've actually put it into a vein.



Bingoooooo!


----------



## Sledge (May 12, 2015)

I've heared that the CDC actually says NOT to aspirate anymore. I always did, but it doesn't take much movement after the aspiration to slide it into a vein. If it does go i.v. is the pin wasted?


----------



## McDuffy (May 12, 2015)

Why does it take you 30sec per ml? I've heard 10 seconds per 1 ml is the right speed. i figure the less time the pin is in my hand while in my body the better


----------



## McDuffy (May 12, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Pinning quads is a breeze.  Granted, there are some nerves you have to watch out for, but there are plenty of sweet spots.  Sounds to me like you just had a bad stick.  Hitting a nerve can be excruciating.  Imagine what it's like to hit the sciatic nerve.  Had a psycho nurse do that to me once when I was little.  I was in pain for days, and they kept telling me it was in my head.  Wasn't until I learned to do my own that I realized what that bitch did!  I've pinned everything except lats, and that's just because I could never comfortably reach.  Pecs are just one of those things I stay away from now.  What happens if you get bad gear or something goes wrong?  I don't want them cutting my chest open.  Just something that's always on my mind.



Quads is the easiest spot, just a very large muscle thats easy to access. my favorite spot. I'm surprised nobody mentioned the ventrogluteal somethingorother spot. ive neevr pinned there but i see other people love it


----------



## RISE (May 12, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Why does it take you 30sec per ml? I've heard 10 seconds per 1 ml is the right speed. i figure the less time the pin is in my hand while in my body the better



I've always just done it really slow.  I don't think it really even matters just as long as you don't go to quick, which I've done and will try to never do again.


----------

